# Mini Candy baking mold m&m size



## aangel (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and hopefully I'm posting in the right forum.

I'm wanting to make very small hard candy and I'm looking to find a mold for this project.

No bigger than an m&m size or even better if I could find a pea size mold that could do many at one time like a sheet tray mold or that flexible mold that you can twist to have the candy fall out when it hardens.

I've searched on the Internet and I can only find "cough drop" size.  That would be too big for my project.

Do they make such a thing? 

Any help would be Extremely thanked!


----------



## aangel (Dec 4, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you seen the blue silicone molds that cake decorators (mostly) use?
The food safe silicone material is finally available to those of us willing to do the work and save $$$.
Lots of info out there ........

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Here you go http://www.makeyourownmolds.com/silicone-plastique

mimi


----------



## aangel (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you, that will work for me.... you would think though they would have a plastic mold already made up for very small sized "dropplets" already.  I guess not, but thank you for your help.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

It's a conspiracy.
Glad I could help.
OBTW.... welcome to Chef Talk.

mimi


----------

